# Mcafee Download Error 76556



## Charlema (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello friends,

I'm not a computer girl and I have no idea what I am supposed to do here. I've downloaded Mcafee on my home office computer with no issues. Now I am attempting to download it to my laptop and get debugging errors. (See! I don't even know what THAT means!)

I see that there is another question EXACTLY like mine, but I didn't know if I should follow that recommendation or not. Here is the situation.

I'm using Windows XP. I'm trying to download Mcafee; I'm in Mcafee Download Manager and "Just in Time Debugging" keeps popping up wanting to use Microsoft Script Editor. I'm not even sure what it is, but it won't let me exit and if I do it pops up again, and I can't "ignore" or "continue," only "break." I got it to stop and held my breath but it stopped again.

Then it said,

"An error has occured [76556]. Please try running the download manager again."

Help?!?!? I am using Mcafee cuz it just seemed easier for a non-computer-brain!!! Thank you!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
1st thing to try.
IE>tools>internet options>advanced.
Tick..Disable Script Debugging.
Untick..Display notification about every script error.
Try d/loading again.


----------



## Charlema (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you. I'll try that.


----------

